# Aktuelle Dorschfänge Oktober



## Ostseestipper (10. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute, #h

neuer Monat, neues Glück. Bei uns in MV haben die Mefo´s ja 3 Monate Urlaub von den Anglern. Also weiter mit den Leo´s.

Ich war heute endlich mal wieder am Wasser. Blieb sogar was hängen.

Wann: 09.10., 19:00 - 21:30Uhr
Wer: ich
Wo: Heiligendamm Kinderstrand
Wetter: sternenklarer Himmel ... mit Sternschnuppe
Wasser: 12°C, Brandungswellen aus NO
Wind: SO
Was: Dorsch, schon wieder den 1. kurz vor der Landung verloren. Den 2. dann bekommen: 45 cm

Die Bisse kamen ca. 19:30Uhr kurz hintereinander. Dann war Schluß bei mir. Die Brandungsangler nebenan, fingen auch später noch.

Petri Heil
Gruß Mark


----------



## Waveman (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge Oktober*

Hallo Boardies, wollte morgen mal wieder mit dem Belly raus evtl. in Dahme. War jemand am Wochenende draussen? Und wenn, was ging womit? Danke schonmal im vorraus!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Zacharias Zander (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge Oktober*

Der Baron hat gestern Abend einen knapp 50er mit der Spinnrute auf einen 28g rot/schwarzen Spöket beim waten gefangen,einer ist ihm noch beim landen ausgeschlitzt...


----------



## Traveangler (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge Oktober*

Dorsch läuft schon die ganze Woche gut !

Hier mal ein paar Bilder !













Waren bestimmt 20 Stk die ich letzte 'Woche gefangen habe .

Alle auf GNO 20G in schwarz rot


----------



## Reisender (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge Oktober*

Samstag auf Fehmarn.....
Wind: Ost bei 3-4 Bft.
Brandung: Staberdorf
Köder: Wattis
Dorsch: 26 Stück davon 16 mit genommen. (Ab 40cm)

Ein Bursche ca.70 cm hat die Schnur an der Muschelbank aufgeraut und konnte vor der Landung mit einem Grinsen verschwinden !! :m :m


----------



## dido_43 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge Oktober*

Wann: 06.10., 19:00 - 21:00Uhr
Wer: zu dritt
Wo: OB Nienhagen
Wetter: leicht bewölkt
Wasser: 12 - 13°C Ententeich
Wind: SO
Was: ich 10 Dorsche, 8 zw. 45 und 50 cm,  2 etwas kleinere schwimmen weiter #h


----------



## Zacharias Zander (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge Oktober*

Petri an die Fänger,aber bitte nur Spinn und Fliegendorsche posten,für die mit Wurm gefangenen gibts die aktuellen Brandungsfänge...oder?


----------



## Traveangler (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge Oktober*

also meine Dorsche spinnen alle !


----------



## Zacharias Zander (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge Oktober*



Traveangler schrieb:


> also meine Dorsche spinnen alle !




Fantastisch !!!


----------



## catch and eat it (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge Oktober*

hab heut in der lübecker bucht ne handvoll dorsche per belly abgeholt.
größen waren von knapp maßig bis 55cm.


----------



## bamse34 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge Oktober*

Moin Moin!!

Ich war heute mit der Fusselpeitsche in der Kieler Förde unterwegs. Habe von 18:00-20:15 gefischt und 3 Dorsche bekommen. 2mal 45cm mitgenommen und einmal lütt zurück!

Mal ne Frage an alle die mit der Fliegenpeitsche Dorsche fangen. Welche Fliege benutzt Ihr? Ich habe heute eine graue Magnus gefischt und den ersten Dorsch schon im hellen bekommen.
Natürlich gehen schwarze Wooly Bugger immer. Habe aber das Gefühl das Dorsche nicht immer auf "Alles" beißen, wie immer behauptet wird!Oft finde ich auch Dorsche echt heikel!


Schöne Grüße Sebastian


----------



## schl.wetterangler (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge Oktober*

Petri werd am Wochenende wenn Wetter so bleibt auch die Spinnrute schwingen hauptsache die Mefos sind nicht wieder so lästig  wie vor 2 Wo (2 Fische ca.48 und 55 schwimmen natürlich wieder und n diggen Nachläufer) so das dann auch mal n Leo zum Biss kommt


----------



## DJSchossi (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge Oktober*

War heute noch kurz in Sierksdorf hatte 2Stück so um die 40 aber die Schwimmen wieder war eigentlich auf Mefo los gebissen haben sie so gegen 19uhr auf Snaps


----------



## Zacharias Zander (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge Oktober*

Petri an die Fänger !!!


----------



## GuidoOo (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge Oktober*

Petri! Komm auch gerade vom Dorscheln wieder...
So lang ich da war hatte keiner Fisch außer ich 

Lediglich ein Belly Angler konnte nen kleinen Leo überlisten.
Ich selbst hatte 8 Stück zwischen 38cm und 56cm und noch mal so viele Fehlbisse.
2 durften mit 
Gebissen auf Rot Schwarzen Gno, alles auf voller Wurfweite...
http://img3.*ih.us/img3/4043/dscf0132ed.jpg

Greetz Guido


----------



## dido_43 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge Oktober*

Wann: 13.10., 17:30 - 21:00Uhr
Wer: zu zweit
Wo: OB Nienhagen
Wetter: supi
Wasser: Ententeich
Wind: nix

Ich im hellen ne dicke Trutte als Nachläufer bis vor die Rutenspitze, ab Dämmerung bis zum Feierabend 15 Dorsche
Anfang -> Ende 40 #h

PS. Mal keine Netze in Sichtweite


----------



## Dorschi (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge Oktober*

Was sagt denn so die aktuelle Wassertemperatur?
Beste Grüße


----------



## Waveman (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge Oktober*



Dorschi schrieb:


> Was sagt denn so die aktuelle Wassertemperatur?
> Beste Grüße


 
Moin,
Wasser hat, gem. BSH, 12 Grad in/vor Heiligenhafen. 
Konnte am Montag auch ein paar maßige Dorsche auf Gummi überlisten.

Greetz waveman


----------



## xfishbonex (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge Oktober*



bamse34 schrieb:


> Moin Moin!!
> 
> Ich war heute mit der Fusselpeitsche in der Kieler Förde unterwegs. Habe von 18:00-20:15 gefischt und 3 Dorsche bekommen. 2mal 45cm mitgenommen und einmal lütt zurück!
> 
> ...


 süsser ist das dein ernst  Fische braune garnelen in der dämmerung oder ne fette zigarre :goder ein gurgler 
gucks du hier 
die dorsch bomben


----------



## JigTim (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge Oktober*

Hallo,

war Mittwoch los und hatte Nähe Dahme 4 Dorsche ü45 gelandet und 3 Kleine wieder baden lassen....

War echt ein schöner Nachmittag mit schönen Fischen.

Alle auf Snaps mit voller Wurfweite..

Gruß

Tim


----------



## bamse34 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge Oktober*

Moin Moin!!

War vorgestern zwischen 18:00 und 20:00 Uhr in der Förde und habe mit der Fliegenpeitsche 9 maßige Dorsche erwischt(7 mal 45+ und 2mal um die 40). 
Köder war eine Polar Magnus und der "Dorschkiller".

Heute gabs in gleicher Zeit 16 Dorsche(10mal 45+ und der Rest zurück). Heute haben alle Dorsche auf den "Dorschkiller" gebissen.

Schöne Grüße Sebastian


----------



## xfishbonex (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge Oktober*



bamse34 schrieb:


> Moin Moin!!
> 
> War vorgestern zwischen 18:00 und 20:00 Uhr in der Förde und habe mit der Fliegenpeitsche 9 maßige Dorsche erwischt(7 mal 45+ und 2mal um die 40).
> Köder war eine Polar Magnus und der "Dorschkiller".
> ...


 Na du Killer mach doch mal ein Foto vom Dorschkiller :gdie Fliege möchte ich soooooooooooooo gerne mal sehen |bigeyes|bigeyesvielleicht kann ich die ja mal nach Binden 
lg andre


----------

